# مصانع الدهانات



## عبدالحي (21 مايو 2007)

يااخوان ارجوا المساعده

ماهو دور المهندس الصناعي في مصنع الدهانات؟


----------



## eng.industrial (28 مايو 2007)

انتظر الاجابة من الاعضاء


----------



## مرو (28 مايو 2007)

يمكن اهم دور هو الصيانة والسلامة, من ناحيتين, للمصنع او العمال, لانه اغلب المواد المستخدمة في صنع الدهانات مواد شديدة الاشتعال, فاحتمال اندلاع حريق ياتي على كل المصنع احتمال وارد جدا, من جهة اخرى, فالدهانات مواد ذات لائحة نفاذة, ممكن ان تسبب امراضا للعمال في حال عدم الاهتمام بقواعد الامن الصناعي الصحيحة


----------



## nora gamal (4 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لعمل المهندس الصناعى فى مصانع الدهانات فهو كتير منها مراقب جوده ومنها مهندس تخطيط وطبعا مهندس امن وسلامه زى ما تفضل الاخ سابقا وقال 
ده انا كمان كان مشروع تخرجى فى تحسين انتاجيه مصنع دهانات


----------

